#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Influence of ICT in Our Society

## kanak

Society has stepped in to a digital era and information technology & communication technology leading the world. Now computer and technology converting data into information. So now technology is being used in high level improvements in fields like Education, Health Care, Government , Mobile Communication,Home Service and several other fields. So what do you think guys how ICT is influencing our society?

----------


## Bhavya

ICT has very big influence in our lives from the way we eat (Instafoods) to our education,health and the way live everything change because of ICT and technology.

----------

